# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Nova Área na nossa Galeria de Videos

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Como o mundo não pára, e REEFFORUM tambem "Gira".

REEFFORUM disponibiliza a partir de hoje a todos os nossos membros uma nova Galeria. A galeria de VIDEOS.

Todos os nossos membros podem nesta galeria colocar os seus video favoritos dos seus peixes ou aquarios.

A titulo de exemplo já lá foram colocados alguns dos videos que fiz a quando da minha ultima estadia na China, com algumas das iguarias que podiam ser comidas neste restaurante.

Esta área tem um limite por video de 1Mb, e o format dos ficheiros deverá ser preferencialmente em .AVI

Espero que esta nova opção de REEFFORUM,seja do agrado de todos os nossos membros, e que partilhem os vossos videos connosco.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

A pedido de alguns membros, o tamanho premitido dos videos foi aumentado para 1.5Mb

Relembramos que os videos devem de ser o mais pequeno possivel, pois nem todos os membros têm acessos de internet com Banda Larga, o que poderá em alguns dos casos tornar demorada a exibição dos mesmos.

Coloca os teus videos na nossa GALERIA

----------

